# Dewa - housing fee



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Having moved here in April we have not been paying any housing fee. However, yesterday we received a leaflet with our DEWA bill advising that they would be collecting the Housing Fee, and as such we should fill out an on line form giving details of our accomodation.

Anyone else got one recently? It just looks like a standard leaflet, are DEWA sophisticated enough to notice if you don't fill out the form? Anyone else "registering"?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

binden365 said:


> Having moved here in April we have not been paying any housing fee. However, yesterday we received a leaflet with our DEWA bill advising that they would be collecting the Housing Fee, and as such we should fill out an on line form giving details of our accomodation.
> 
> Anyone else got one recently? It just looks like a standard leaflet, are DEWA sophisticated enough to notice if you don't fill out the form?  Anyone else "registering"?


I had these fees when living in a villa in the springs.
It was always on the bill, so I am not sure of the form.

DEWA: Housing fee
Housing fees is included in DEWA bills as per the instruction of Dubai Municipality. It is calculated as 5% of the yearly rental charges. For any queries, clarifications and complaints please call Dubai Municipality Housing Fees Toll free number 800900.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

binden365 said:


> Having moved here in April we have not been paying any housing fee. However, yesterday we received a leaflet with our DEWA bill advising that they would be collecting the Housing Fee, and as such we should fill out an on line form giving details of our accomodation.
> 
> Anyone else got one recently? It just looks like a standard leaflet, are DEWA sophisticated enough to notice if you don't fill out the form? Anyone else "registering"?


The Municipality are trying to catch up with non-payers by asking them to register with Dewa within a month of receiving notice. They say if you don't, then they will do it for you and base fee on market rental rate.

They'll probably catch up eventually but that might take anything from weeks to years. No reports of people being fined or charged backdated fees - one report last year quoted DM official as saying they would not backdate unpaid fees.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

bonk said:


> The Municipality are trying to catch up with non-payers by asking them to register with Dewa within a month of receiving notice. They say if you don't, then they will do it for you and base fee on market rental rate.
> 
> They'll probably catch up eventually but that might take anything from weeks to years. No reports of people being fined or charged backdated fees - one report last year quoted DM official as saying they would not backdate unpaid fees.



who was it who said Dubai is "tax free" i


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jimbean said:


> who was it who said Dubai is "tax free" i


Municipal Housing Fee not tax 
Municipal 30% tax on alcohol not fee 
No income tax or fee yet....................give it time.


----------

